# eviction from council



## zzzubadakkk (Sep 18, 2016)

I'm a bit worried about the council ,I live in a council block, have been feeding pigeons for ages ,they have found out ,and given me community protection notice which I broke ,they insisted on a net ,I said no because mother pigeon has 2 babys 5 days old ,,but cits advice said they may issue a court order ,does anybody know anything about this sort of thing ,


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Depends where you are, what by-laws and rules for council properties exist.

Try https://www.facebook.com/groups/PigeonProtection/ which is a UK Facebook group, where people are more likely to be able to give first hand/local experience.

Tell them where you are, though.


----------



## Peckles (Jul 21, 2016)

*Where in UK are you ?*

I have looked in to ways to get pigeons to fly away from an area when I have heard about people going to shoot them when they were nesting in a barn. There is an ultra sonic type thing which you can use to plug in and it makes a noise that they don't like and they would fly away and leave the area. It may be an idea to look at this as if the council are going to get a court order I do not think this would end well for the pigeons. This is an awful situation and I really feel for you.

I would want the pigeons to leave the area so they are not at risk from these small minded fools, they do not remember that all of these pigeons are descendants from the pigeons who lost their lives for us carrying messages for us in the wars. One day I am sure we will have more respect for these birds and other animals but we are not there yet.

You would need to wait until those babies are able to fly and mature enough to leave which should be ( i think ) around 2 months would any one be able to confirm that on here?

Do you think you can hold them off until then ?


----------



## Peckles (Jul 21, 2016)

*Have a look at this link*

This gives some information on the Pigeon deterrent devices, there are loads to look at, so you can do some research on line, but this is quite informative.

http://www.pigeoncontrolresourcecentre.org/html/reviews/ultrasonic-pigeon-and-bird-control.html

Are the Mother and baby pigeons on your property or in a safe ish place ? I would be wary of telling them where they are or they may try to remove them with in humane methods.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

The farmer in the field where I walk my dog have a device set which goes off randomly and sounds like a gun and when it's in use I notice far less pigeons on his crops. I can understand why he'd use it because they really do take a heap out of a crop and it's far better than shooting them and it's set all day. I do wonder if they'd get wise to it eventually and maybe that why it's not set every day, just a few days a week.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

People, we actually know very little beyond this member feeds pigeons at his/her council block and is breaching some kind of order.

There's no indication that he has pigeons nesting there, and he could not use loud deterrent devices in a built up location where there are neighbours. We need more info.

He/she hasn't been back for a week, anyway.


----------

